# Icon far left of thread?



## babscarter (May 28, 2007)

Someone please educate me. I did try FAQ ~ typed in red envelope, alas it gave me no clue.

Closed Blue Envelope:

Blue Envelope w/mail showing:

Closed Red Envelope:

I get the one with the bent arrow. Means I posted something there.   

Hope everyone had a great Memorial Day, and if you are military: THANKS!

Barbara


----------



## AwayWeGo (May 28, 2007)

*Scroll Down -- W-a-a-a-y Down.*

Not with an individual entry showing on the screen, but with the list of topics showing, scroll down to the bottom of the page & on the left there are pictures of the little red envelopes, etc., along with explanations of what they stand for. 

What I haven't figured out is the significance of the darker & lighter blue colors of the lettering spelling out the topics -- another instance, possibly, of cutting user-friendiness by adding features.  So it goes. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Makai Guy (May 28, 2007)

AwayWeGo said:


> What I haven't figured out is the significance of the darker & lighter blue colors of the lettering spelling out the topics -- another instance, possibly, of cutting user-friendiness by adding features.  So it goes.



Lighter blue - you have visited that link within the time period in which your browser keeps track of visited links.  This time period will vary from user to user depending upon the settings in their own browser.

Darker blue - you have not visited that link within that same time period.

... just like on many other sites, and as requested a few times by users.

Yes, we stay up late at night trying to find new ways to make the board more and more user unfriendly.  It is our intention to make this place so user unfriendly that it is impossible to use at all.  That's why we never implement user suggestions.

And so it goes, indeed ...


----------



## AwayWeGo (May 29, 2007)

*Incomplete Response (Mine, Not Yours).*




Makai Guy said:


> Lighter blue - you have visited that link within the time period in which your browser keeps track of visited links.  This time period will vary from user to user depending upon the settings in their own browser.
> 
> Darker blue - you have not visited that link within that same time period.
> 
> ... just like on many other sites, and as requested a few times by users.


I _should_ have said... 

...cutting user-friendiness by adding features -- _not that there's anything wrong with that_*.*​
Just because I can't figure out how to set my VCR or work all the TUG-BBS features doesn't mean PanaSonic or TUG has a problem.  Plus, if I don't read the instructions, whose fault is that?  (Don't answer that question.) 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (May 29, 2007)

AwayWeGo said:


> Plus, if I don't read the instructions, whose fault is that?  (Don't answer that question.)



Your Mother"s??  Aren't we supposed to blame all of our bad habits on our Moms??


----------

